# Pets named Princess?



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello, everyone.

I would like to ask out of curiosity, do you have any pets named Princess, or know someone whose pet is named Princess?

Pure curiosity, I'd like to see how popular a name it is ;D


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Oddly enough, none come to mind, I don't think I've ever encountered a pet named Princess.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Strange! You'd think it was a common name


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

I've used princess as nicknames for my pets, but it's never been their actual name.


----------



## serenityrats<3 (Jan 30, 2012)

I knew a cat names princess. It was evil.


----------



## christinelovesyou (Jan 7, 2012)

I like giving my pets real names. I have had a Toby, Kitty (exception), Martha, Claire and Noel. I don't think I would ever give any of my pets a name like Princess, Fufu or Muffins, as I see often.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

serenityrats<3 said:


> I knew a cat names princess. It was evil.


Haha, that's nice =P I knew a cat named Princess as well.


----------



## fanfare (Jan 28, 2012)

I had a horse named Princess. She was a neat mare.


----------



## tdanville (Feb 6, 2012)

No pets named Princess. I am a teacher though, and have met several Princesses who were anything but


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

tdanville said:


> No pets named Princess. I am a teacher though, and have met several Princesses who were anything but


Lol, I can relate to that


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I've known two horses 3 cats 3 dogs a rat hampster and a guinea pig named princess.


----------



## zombiegirl (Feb 14, 2012)

my mother had a german shepard growing up named princess

and then i had one as well


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a cat named Juno who gets referred to as "Juno-Princess" or just "Princess" sometimes. But she holds herself like a princess and demands to be waited on and worshiped like a princess, so I think it's a fitting nickname. (She's also known as "Juno-Baby, "Babydoll," and "Ju-ju.")

I think my friend had a hamster named Princess once... (I can't remember; she had an accidental litter and all the girls she kept ended up with P names. Precious, Peanut, Pretzel, etc.)


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

My dogs nickname is princess underfoot heh heh it looks like she TRIES to trip you placing her paws right in front of your feet. Other than that I have encountered no princesses suprisingly!


----------



## Crazyt123 (Jan 10, 2012)

I work at a doggie day care/ hotel and havent encountered a princess yet! Berkly and Barkley are some of the most common names I hear!


----------



## kamii (Mar 14, 2012)

I knew a horse named Princess and my boyfriend's family had a hammie called princess :L


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

That's cool


----------

